# Casey 03/29/01 - 06/09/14



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As tears are flowing, I thought I would let you know that Casey joined King & Rowdy this morning at 3:50 am. He died quietly in his sleep (other than those final gasps) after a fun weekend filled with hiking, training, swimming and playing with the youngsters. I will never know what took my Casey from this Earth, but he died with dignity and his way. He was able to take his final trip into the vets through the front doors since it was before hours. 

Fly free Lil Red knowing you will never grow old & disabled and that you brought joy to all who met you.

I will hold you forever in my heart.

Amber Sunrise Rishi CD RA OA OAJ CGC Therapy Dog & Beloved companion


May 3 2014 picture

 *
*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Sharon, I am so, so sorry for your heartbreak. He died a beautiful death, run free sweet Casey.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry Sharon. You had a lot of years filled with sweet memories I hope you can find some comfort in them to ease your grief. Rest In Peace sweet Casey.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am fighting tears reading this, Casey was a wonderful pup; full of life to the end. May we all pass that gracefully. I will never forget your videos of him running the course, doing what he loved. Fly free pretty boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh Sharon I am so so sorry for your loss. Tears are flowing here too. What can I say, all I know is, what a love, what a bond, beautiful journey you two had and great moments you shared with all of us, thank you for that. Hugs.


Run free sweet Casey, at the place with no limits of any kind, run strong and fast.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so so sorry Casey had to leave you. He was a grand dog, a great spirit, and I am glad I got to know him through you. Lots of hugs.

Fly free, Casey.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Casey!


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and Casey will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw this on facebook and I am so sad and sorry! Yes, that is the way to go- after a long happy life and happy days, but it still is a terrible shock for you. I will be thinking about you, and Casey.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

So sorry.......


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*From a Grateful Dog*

You're giving me a special gift, So Sorrowfully endowed, And through these last few cherished days, Your courage makes me proud. 

But Really, Love is knowing When your best friend is in pain, And understanding earthly acts Will only be in vain. 

So looking deep into your eyes, Beyond, into your soul, I see in you the magic that will Once more make me whole. 

The Strength that you possess, Is why I look to you today, To do this thing that must be done, For it's the only way. 

That strength is why I've followed you, And chose you as my friend, And why I've loved you all these years... My partner till the end. 

Please, understand just what this gift You're giving, means to me It gives me back the strength I've lost, And my dignity. 

You take a stand on my behalf, For that is what friends do. And know that what you do is right, For I believe it, too. 

So! one last time, I breathe your scent, And through your hand I feel The courage that's within you, To grant me this appeal 

Cut the leash that holds me here, Dear friend, and let me run, Once more a strong and steady dog, My pain and struggle done. 

And don't despair my passing, For I won't be far away, Forever here, within your heart, And memory I'll stay I'll be there watching over you, Your ever-faithful friend And in your memories I'll run, ...a young dog once again. 

(Author unkown)


Received on Facebook. Although Casey left me on his own by taking matters into his own paws and deciding to go when he was ready ... peacefully and with silver breaths - yes, that is what I was thinking as I awoke to his final breaths - silver breaths and angel wings were within my bedroom. I called out 'Who is that? Who is here?' It was my Casey's escort ... and I knew.

I need to thank my brother Paul for awakening immediately and carrying my Casey to the Xterra so he could take his final ride to the vets. Casey almost looked alive as they cradled him to carry his beautiful self back for preparations.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Casey.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly beautiful boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The Star*

When someone leaves this earth they must take a very long and lonely journey, what I am going to tell you is how to find out if that journey was successful. 

You must have loved your dog when he was alive and upon his death feel as if your heart has been ripped from your body.

The star will not work if it's a false gesture on your part.

You must follow the steps exactly the way I will tell you to find that star. 

Go into the night the first clear night you have in your area. 

Go to a spot you and your dog used to go.

Close your eyes and talk to your dog as if he is sitting right by your side, don't rush it, tears will flow like a giant river.

All at once you will feel a very strange sensation, it will feel as if the dog is sitting right by your side. 

At that moment open your eyes and look to the sky, look all over, but mostly in the North, Northeast portion. 

All at once you will see the brightest and warmest star in the sky ,it will be the one blinking. 

It will draw your attention to it.

At that moment close your eyes, then open them again and if you see that star again it is you dog telling you that he has had a successful journey. 

That star will stay in the same spot night after night until your grieving is over, then it will disappear- never to be seen by you again until you too have made that successful journey. 

When your journey is complete, you too will put your star in the sky.

From Facebook - thank you!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Godspeed Casey. How blessed to not only have him so long lived but also that he went on his own terms without suffering and pain. Hugs.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry....


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard to say goodbye. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon, I am a softy and even coming on this breaks my heart but I wanted you to know that I am crying for you. I have seen too many deaths lately...Hugs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry. Tears are falling here too. RIP Casey...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Run free beautiful boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. From reading your posts I know you both made many happy memories together and I hope they provide you comfort at this difficult time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am just heartbroken to read of Casey's passing. What a great dog he is and what a life he had! My thoughts go out to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*

Sunrise

I am so very sorry about Casey!
I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him.

I added Casey to the Bridge list.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-11.html#post4632025


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sharon, so very sorry to learn of Casey's passing so suddenly. A blessing for him that he went so peacefully at home. I'm thinking of the video you posted so recently of him competing with you and remembering how much he still seemed to enjoy it. May his spirit run free and strong with King and Rowdy at his side.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sharon, 

Words cannot adequately express how terribly sorry I am for your loss. My eyes are leaking, thinking of the majestic life he had with you, and how gosh darn LUCKY he was to have you, and you him. Your family will be on my mind and in my prayers. 

Big hugs from the west coast.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh dear, I am so very sorry about your beautiful Casey. It is such a shock when they leave us so suddenly. Please know I'm thinking about you during these tough days.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Godspeed Casey.
Sharon I'm so sorry......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Casey.
Wishing you comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sharon, 
I am so very sorry. Crying as I write and also thinking about that wonderful video you posted where you honored your Casey in agility not so long ago. I love reading your posts about all your dogs; you have a gift with words and can make the reader feel as if they almost know the dogs they may not have ever met. He will be missed here as well. Please know you are in my thoughts. I can't imagine how hard this must have been and will be, but I am thankful for you and Casey for the peaceful way it seems he went. Run free Casey ...You are a special boy for sure.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Fighting back tears here at work. I am so very sorry for your loss Sharon. But happy that he was able to go so peacefully. You have him such an amazing full life. Run free sweet Casey. Hugs to you and your crew, im sure they're missing him as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

What a beautiful boy - very sorry to hear this. Godspeed Casey.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i am as well fighting back tears at work. beautiful words for a beautiful dog. my thoughts are with you. run free casey


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Praying God comforts you. Thank you for giving Casey a wonderful life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry... run free sweet Casey...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry to read of the loss of your Casey. May he live on in your heart until the day you meet him again.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks so cute in his photo. After I got home from work I bawled my head off too. Will miss him. I know you and the others will stick together through this sad time. Take good care of you and them.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Casey. It hurts so much to lose them!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. My first golden was Casey! He also passed at the age of 13. Both Casey's will be there waiting for us at the bridge! Oh how we love our beloved pets.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Even though it was peaceful, it still hurts. He will live in your heart forever. RIP sweet Casey.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Casey lived a very full life with you as his owner. I am really sorry for your loss. RIP Casey.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Casey.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

i am so sorry that you are going through this What a shock.
Wishing you great peace and comfort during this difficult time.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...

RIP sweet Casey


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just to let you know, I am thinking of you this rainy morning. Hope your sweet Casey found my Buddy to have a friend forever there. Hugs.

Touch me
_by Susan Krauser _​ 
Touch me with your voice as a puppy young and new,
And let me know my presence is what is pleasing you.​ 
Touch me with your spirit, for God sent me here to you,
To teach you of that precious bond known by the choicest few.​ 
Touch me with your hands as I grow tall and strong,
I need you as my mentor through out my whole life long.​ 
Touch me with your lips, and brush them on my brow,
Please kiss away the fears, that I am feeling now.​ 
Touch me with your eyes, as I become full grown,
To validate unspoken love that we have always known.​ 
Touch me with your heart, as our bond keeps growing stronger,
And words need not be used in our language any longer. ​

​Touch me with your breath, so soft and warm upon my face,
As I try to bring you comfort in life's never ending race.​ 
Touch me with your love as my muzzle turns to gray,
I live my life to please you, each and every day.​ 
Touch me with your scent when age has dimmed my sight,
To reassure me always that you will be my light.​ 
Touch me with your face when your tears are meant for me, 
So I may bear your pain, and let your heart be free.​ 
Touch me with remembrance when I have traveled on, 
And I will hold your heart in mine, forever when I'm gone.​


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for that lovely remembrance!

A few things to share if I might.

Casey has transitioned - fully and gloriously. He let me know yesterday as I was losing it on my return ride from the vet. 

He gave me gentle indicators that his time was near so it was not a complete shock, while I thought we had more time I knew it was limited.

In the months & weeks preceding his death, he was happy alert and very much wanting to be with his people. 

In the weeks preceding his death

- twice hesitated about taking his meds (thyroid, Benadryl and his vitamins); his food was no problem 
- he had brief & minor tremors twice - this more than anything let me know
- the evening before he died, one eye looked 'odd'; slight smaller and not as bright

He knew and he let us know he was being called home but he ate, he ran and he played, he swam and met up with some of his favorite people and dogs in the days before. He nudged me to bring him places. He nudged my brother as well. He licked our faces and tolerated complete baths from the other dogs - he even looked to be inviting them and reveling in their attentions. He asked to come sleep with me and cuddled through the night. He was always by my hand so I could stroke him and we played in the sunlit back yard. I was with him for the most part the 4 days before he passed - I had time off from work for which I am very grateful for.

I will hold him in my heart forever, but I am so very grateful for all we shared and learned together. You lived up to your name my little Rishi - thank you for sharing your life with me.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences for your loss of Casey. These special Goldens have such a special way about them and become such an important part of us and our families.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry it was time for Casey to leave your side.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. A short while ago Casey's video brought tears to my eyes for his beautiful spirit and style. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Casey's last agility run May 3 2014*

The video of Casey's Retired Dog Run at the Dome in Tolland CT. This was held by TMAC Agility Club and allowed our retired dogs to run with us at safe jump heights and let them hear the crowds again. I think this might be the video referred to a few times in this thread -- my beautiful Casey smiling to be inside the rings --


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

:') What a star!
Bravo Casey!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry, Sharon. It is always so devastating to lose one of our pups. Run free, Casey.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Casey comes home tomorrow*

Just heard from the vet that Casey's ashes are back - I will pick them up, have a ceremony and spread them tomorrow if all goes well; tomorrow might well be a rough day


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

A very sad time I'm afraid. To me it seems like they're never really free til the ashes are spread. Take care.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

God Bless, my thoughts are with you


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Will be thinking of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful video, great to see Casey so happy and enjoying his run to the fullest. This video is a very special gift, one I know you will always treasure. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you have the ceremony for Casey and spread his ashes today. 

I believe Casey is run free at the Bridge with those that have gone before him. 

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*He is home*

My Casey is home ... his urn is not sealed so his ashes can be spread. His roses will surround his physical remains as they are released back to the Earth Mother.

The saddest and yet most sacred part of our shared journey together is here for Casey & I - thank you for entrusting Casey to my care while he walked upon this Earth.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...hugs


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of dear Casey. Your love for him and his memory will live on.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

You're killing me. I'm so sorry! What a beautiful boy. I have no words. My heart is tearing up. OMG. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

God. This is so unfair. I'm sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Casey in the sunshine*

Jun 1 2014 enjoying a little training time. Missing my Casey boy but trying hard to celebrate his life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Casey*



Sunrise said:


> My Casey is home ... his urn is not sealed so his ashes can be spread. His roses will surround his physical remains as they are released back to the Earth Mother.
> 
> The saddest and yet most sacred part of our shared journey together is here for Casey & I - thank you for entrusting Casey to my care while he walked upon this Earth.


Glad that Casey is home.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Im so sorry for your loss. I really enjoyed the video of you and him training. It shows your bond you had. Sending hugs and love your way!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you, I know what you're going through and how much you're missing your sweet Casey. 

I'm so sorry


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have to publicly and gratefully say thank you to all who have offered support and to each and every person & club who have given donations to deserving causes - Petfinders, American Kennel Club Canine Health Foundation and others ... thank you!! what a wonderful tribute to my Casey boy.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a amazing boy, Casey was. He will be missed.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*A good dog*

A good dog is like a long walk in the woods


They all end but the memory lasts forever


.. from my BIL, sister, nephew & niece sharing their feelings about Casey.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*“A good dog never dies. He always stays. He walks besides you on crisp autumn days when frost is on the fields and winter's drawing near. His head is within our hand in his old way.”* - Mary Carolyn Davies

Hugs.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Dear Sharon-

I just found this thread and was so sad to see that Casey had passed away before I got to know him, "in person". I just read some advice you posted in the forum on a medical condition and that led me to visit your home page. From there I started to look at your dogs and was enthralled by photos of Casey at 2 years; 3 years; and 4 years of age. He was not only agile and graceful, but so beautiful and so red!

Just today I sent an e-mail to Four Lakes asking about their 2015 litter because their 2014 litter had such beautiful, *red*, puppies! 

At any rate, I wasn't aware that the photos of Casey at which I was looking were as old as they were. I expected to see a young dog depicted in your postings when I put your name and Casey's into the search engine. Instead I found this terribly sad thread about his death. But I did see all my favorite posters here trying to console you as best they could and reminiscing about what a wonderful boy Casey had been.

I wish I had known him! He was so beautiful! He reminds me of the gorgeous, young men running on the beach at the beginning of the movie, "Chariots of Fire".

All the best,
NewfieMom


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  Casey was a special boy. He has many pictures throughout the threads with videos as well  he always exuded such a love of life

I still have some unprocessed video of my Casey working with his tail going full speed up to the day before he died. I do need to process them ... actually I probably have several dozen. Just reviewed one from a few days before he died up at Dave's Soda & Pet City --- what a beautiful boy my Casey was -- happy, moving well and quietly waiting his turn to come out and play as needed. I miss him.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I will never forget the last video I saw on here of Casey working with you. It was beautiful to see the joy it brought him to be your boy, and work with you. He was one of a kind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey may have just received his most fitting epitaph yet.

A friend who moved a few years ago used to train with me and handle my Casey when I was sick for a few months. She just learned he died and her response

' Oh, my __; I am so very sorry lil Red died - how I loved that crazy assed dog '


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Hahaha!! Love that! 'Assed'. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

